# Awesome start to a new way of life



## V1v1en (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi, we've just returned home this evening from Wales after collecting our first motorhome, a 1989 LHD Hymer. Although there's a few cobwebs, and knobs & dials aren't in English, the thought of spending some precious time with this quirky old girl has had me smiling all the way back to Buckinghamshire! Now where's my old school german dictionary.....!!! I'm open to any advice, guidance, and steering you can all offer me. This is going to be a fast learning curve!!


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi and welcome along, sounds like a lovely old girl.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Sep 19, 2016)

Love to see some pics.


----------



## Skar (Sep 19, 2016)

Brilliant Van, I'm on my second, what model did you get?


----------



## Penny13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't buy until you know you want or need something, lots of money can be wasted on gadgets. Go out and live in him / her first.


----------



## V1v1en (Sep 19, 2016)

*first attempt at posting a pic... here goes....*



Sharon the Cat said:


> Love to see some pics.


----------



## V1v1en (Sep 19, 2016)

Skar said:


> Brilliant Van, I'm on my second, what model did you get?



Hymer Starline 555 - 1989, but under 70k miles on the clock so hoping for many more out the Merc engine. Sure, there's wear & tear, and I've yet to become accustomed to driving an automatic, but I'll learn how to be kind to her soon enough I hope!


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi welcome n enjoy


----------



## ironkerton (Sep 23, 2016)

V1v1en said:


> View attachment 46631



Ermintrude! Love it. What a beauty, you're gonna have some great Sundays polishing all that shiny stuff!


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 23, 2016)

ironkerton said:


> Ermintrude! Love it. What a beauty, you're gonna have some great Sundays* polishing* all that shiny stuff!




???  Whats that then ? :lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Sep 23, 2016)

i always feel more at ease if i have rac recovery or similar,especially if im on motorways a lot,all the best,jan


----------



## Deleted member 62288 (Sep 25, 2016)

ironkerton said:


> Ermintrude! Love it. What a beauty, you're gonna have some great Sundays polishing all that shiny stuff!



Polish, !?

Nobody told me I had to do that

swizz


----------

